# Wikidiseño de una SMPS Half Bridge de 500W



## dragondgold (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola mnicolau habría que hacerle algun cambio a tu fuente para que sea de 500W y la pueda regular de 5V a 40V aproximadamente?? Me parece que habría que cambiar el bobinado del trafo y algunos diodos...


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 25, 2009)

Mmm de 5[V] a 40[V] lo veo medio dificil de regular y que funcione correctamente en todo el rango, ya que si bajás demasiado la regulación, también baja la tensión "terciaria", modificando la tensión de alimentación del IC hasta anularla en el caso de querer tener 5[V]. 

Tal vez podrías armar una "selectora de espiras", osea a los devanados secundarios los hacés de 9 espiras y luego 3 más a continuación. Te restaría encontrar la forma de poder conmutar entre 9 espiras o 12 espiras por cada secundario y así tener 2 rangos distintos de tensión de salida efectivos. Esto es todo experimental, nunca lo probé pero es algo que se me ocurre podría funcionar. 

Para subir la potencia ya se comentó varias veces, para 500[W] principalmente hay que usar un núcleo más grande y luego realizar algún que otro cambio, pero se parte desde ahí. Con un núcleo E35 tal vez se podría llegar a esa potencia, aumentando mucho la frecuencia, cosa imposible con bipolares, sí con mosfets.

Saludos

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold (Nov 25, 2009)

Yo tengo un trafo como el que muestra carlitosferar aqui:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/index4.html

con ese cable grueso de color blanco que sale del centro del trafo para que sirve eso?? Con un trafo de ese tamaño si le saco el bobinado y lo bobino yo se podría llegar a los 500W?? Te hago una pregunta que me tiene inquieto que todavia no logro encontrar las respuesta: el trafo grande (el principal) cual es su funcion en la fuente subir la tensión o bajarla?? O generar la frecuencia?? Perdon por mi ignorancia pero la verdad que me ha facinado mucho el tema de las fuentes switching.

Con respecto a la tensión del IC no podría poner un pequeño trafo como de 50-100mA de 9 o 12 V para alimentar aparte al IC?


----------



## XandroX (Nov 26, 2009)

dragondgold dijo:


> Yo tengo un trafo como el que muestra carlitosferar aqui:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/index4.html
> 
> ...



El cable grueso blanco del que hablas es el punto medio del transformador, o sea la masa. Y si, quizas puedas llegar a los 500W.
El transformador grande, (de potencia) lo que hace en este caso es bajar la tension, fijate que en el primario estas teniendo 150V aprox. y a la salida tenes unos 20 o 25V. Los transformadores no generar frecuencias, solo transforman un valor de tension a otro, a potencia constante, y frecuencia tambien constante. El que genera la frecuencia es el integrado de la parte de control (TL494 en este caso)

Con respecto a la alimentacion de IC, si, se puede poner un trafo aparte, pero seria poco practico armar una fuente para alimentar el circuito de control que controla a su vez otra fuente, la idea es que la misma fuente alimente si propio circuito de control


----------



## dragondgold (Nov 26, 2009)

OK entonces usare ese transformador. En el esquematico aparece un driver lado a y b esa es la bobina toroidal o el trafo?

Respecto ha hacer llegarla a los 5V mnicolau me dijo que habría que bajar la tension del terciario y yo solo veo 2 secundarios a la salida del E-33 entonce pienso que el terciario da los 5V de modo tal que podría sacar la tensión del IC sacando la tensión de otra parte del trafo que me entregue mas tension puede ser o yo estoy mal?


----------



## Jhonny DC (Nov 26, 2009)

dragondgold dijo:


> OK entonces usare ese transformador. En el esquematico aparece un driver lado a y b esa es la bobina toroidal o el trafo?
> 
> Respecto ha hacer llegarla a los 5V mnicolau me dijo que habría que bajar la tension del terciario y yo solo veo 2 secundarios a la salida del E-33 entonce pienso que el terciario da los 5V de modo tal que podría sacar la tensión del IC sacando la tensión de otra parte del trafo que me entregue mas tension puede ser o yo estoy mal?


 
Hola dragon, a lo mejor sería bueno que leyeras con más detenimiento pero leyendo por tus preguntas entiendo que no tenés mucha idea de cómo trabaja una fuente de este tipo.
Con respecto al transformador, en este caso no se usa tal como está sino que se desarma y se vuelve a bobinar con estos datos
*



Los datos para el transformador principal son los siguientes:

Hacer clic para expandir...

*


> _*Primario 32 Espiras - 3 Alambres 0.25[mm]*_
> _*Secundario 12+12 Espiras - 5 Alambres 0.25[mm]*_
> _*Terciario 6 Espiras - 1 Alambre 0.5[mm]*_
> 
> ...


 
Y si te fijas en el PCB notaras que la bobina toroidal no es el driver sino que se encuentra cerca de los diodos del rectificador de salida. Te dejo una foto.salu2

PD: lo que te dijo Mnicolau fue que no era buena idea bajar la salida hasta los 5V así como esta y te recomendó que en lugar de variar los voltajes de control, redujeras la cantidad de espiras en el secundario (siempre en base a los datos proporcionados para bobinar el trafo y NO al bobinado original del trafo) para obtener las tenciones que tu requieras.


----------



## dragondgold (Nov 26, 2009)

Muchas gracias ya me fije bien y encontre el terciario en el transformador principal. Lo que lo tengo que bobinar ya lo se ya que el trafo de las PC estan bobinados para otras tensiones.
Con respecto a los 5V Mnicolau me dijo que no se puede bajar a 5V porque el IC no funcionaría, mi idea es o poner un pequeño trafo para el IC o sacar la tensión que necesito para el IC desde +V y -V a través de un LM317 o un LM2575 por ejemplo no se si serviría.

Respondo el comentario que me hiciste y sí la verdad que mucho no se de esto pero mi intención es aprender tambien a medida que la valla armando.

Otra consulta, después del EE-33 pasando por el puente de diodos MUR840 hay dos bobinas una arriba (v-V) y otra abajo (w-W) esas dos bobinas serían el toroide? Y para que sirve el driver, según vi un poco reduce de los 300V a 150 y algo para el EE-33 puede ser??


----------



## XandroX (Nov 26, 2009)

dragondgold dijo:


> Muchas gracias ya me fije bien y encontre el terciario en el transformador principal. Lo que lo tengo que bobinar ya lo se ya que el trafo de las PC estan bobinados para otras tensiones.
> Con respecto a los 5V Mnicolau me dijo que no se puede bajar a 5V porque el IC no funcionaría, mi idea es o poner un pequeño trafo para el IC o sacar la tensión que necesito para el IC desde +V y -V a través de un LM317 o un LM2575 por ejemplo no se si serviría.
> 
> Respondo el comentario que me hiciste y sí la verdad que mucho no se de esto pero mi intención es aprender tambien a medida que la valla armando.
> ...



La bobina que esta en la salida (el toroide) es parte del filtro de salida, ayuda a "aplanar" la tension continua de salida.
El driver sirve para tener una separacion entre los transistores de potencia y el integrado de control, de esta manera los transistores de potencia son exitados a travez del driver.

Coincido con la recomendacion que te hicieron mas arriba, de que busques mas informacion hacerca de fuentes conmutadas, las preguntas que esta haciendo son muy basicas y vas a aprender mucho mas si lees en lugar de que te estemos contestando  cuando sea una duda mas puntual y que no le encuentres solucion, ahi si te ayudamos.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok muchas gracias perdon por las molestias, sabes de algun libro sobre fuentes conmutadas que me pueda servir?


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 26, 2009)

Pero leíste vos el tema alguna vez? Nombré fácil 4 o 5 veces el libro de Marty Brown, por ser relativamente fácil de llevar y un par más. Tenés:

Power Supply Cookbook by Marty Brown
Switched Mode Power Supply Design by Basso
Switching Power Supplies A to Z by Sanjaya Maniktala
Switching Power Supply Design (Third Edition) by Abraham L Pressman
Switchmode Power Supply Handbook by Keith Billings
SwitchMode Power Supply Reference Manual by ON Semi

En español dificil conseguir...

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold (Nov 26, 2009)

Bueno acá desarme el nucleo del transformador de PC más grande que tenía. Pero no se como sacar la potencia que me puede dar. En los trafos comunes se multiplica el ancho por el alto de la parte media que es la sección efectiva y con un cálculo sacas la potencia. Es lo mismo con los trafo de ferrita? Les dejo unas fotos.


----------



## XandroX (Nov 26, 2009)

dragondgold dijo:


> Bueno acá desarme el nucleo del transformador de PC más grande que tenía. Pero no se como sacar la potencia que me puede dar. En los trafos comunes se multiplica el ancho por el alto de la parte media que es la sección efectiva y con un cálculo sacas la potencia. Es lo mismo con los trafo de ferrita? Les dejo unas fotos.



No, en las ferritas es algo diferente la forma de calcular la potencia, busca algunos de los libros que te pasaron y leer al respecto


----------



## dragondgold (Nov 27, 2009)

Bueno, estoy leyendo el libro y la verdad que muy interesante. Segun el libro la topología half-bridge es para 0-500W y la full-bridge para 0 a mas de 1kW. Yo quiero hacer una fuente de 500W pero supongo que no va a salir de 500W justo tendra 506W o 497W por ejemplo en ese caso me conviene usar half-bridge o andaría muy justo con la potencia y sería mejor full-bridge?


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 27, 2009)

No es algo tan estricto, no quiere decir que superás los 500[W] en half y explota todo... son valores estimativos y cambian de autor en autor. Al subir la potencia, una gran ventaja en full-bridge es que la corriente de conmutación se reduce prácticamente a la mitad en comparación con la half, esto permite manejar potencias superiores. Pero no quiere decir que con half-bridge no se puedan conseguir tales potencias, siempre y cuando se eligan correctamente los componentes y se logre disipar el calor; incluso se podrían utilizar transistores en paralelo, con lo cual se mantiene la topología y se reduce mucho la potencia disipada (tal como suele hacerse en las SMPS para autos).

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold (Nov 27, 2009)

Bueno gracias a su ayuda estoy avanzando mucho. Opte por una topología half-bridge con transistores MOSFET para poder llegar a los 200Khz y calcule aproximadamente que con un núcleo de 1.44 cm^2 de área efectiva llegaria alrededor de los 700[W] (corrijanme si estoy mal).Calcule las espiras del primario con la formula: [Vi(min)*10^8] / [4*F*B(máx)*Ac]. Leí unos post más atras que la B(max) generalmente usan 1500. El resultado me dio 22,106 espiras en el primario.

Ahora en el secundario:
[1,1*(Vout+Vfwd)] / [N(pri)*(Vi(min)*DC(max)]

Y me da como resultado 4,31 espiras. La duda que tengo es con la fórmula para otro secundario es decir para hacer secundarios multiples alguien me lo podría explicar?? Respecto a los resultados de los bobinados son coherentes? Cambie de idea y para evitar problemas con el IC la voy a hacer regulable de 10 a 42V con 500W de potencia.
Otra consulta debería cambiar el puente de la salida (MUR840) por uno de 50A?? ya que 500W a 10V son 50A y 500W a 42V son 12A. Tambien pensaba en cambiar los E13007 por mosfets para poder llegar a los 500W y aumentar la frecuencia a 200Khz que mosfets me recomiendan??

El rectificador de la entrada de 4A me parece que iría muy justo a 500W sería mejor alguno de 7 u 8 A??

Muchas gracias y perdón por tantas preguntas  (voy aprendiendo!!!)


----------



## Cacho (Nov 27, 2009)

Separé el tema porque se estaba yendo bastante del original. 
Saludos


----------



## dragondgold (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok perdon por desviar tanto el tema Cacho


----------



## Cacho (Nov 27, 2009)

No hay ningún problema.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold (Nov 28, 2009)

Bueno ya hice los cálculos de Rt y Ct del IC para que trabaje a 200Khz, ya tengo todos los componentes, me restaría saber que mosfets podría usar, de cuantos Amperes debería ser el rectificador de la salida y como hago para calcular otro secundario, es decir para hacer más de un secundario y hacer el primer secundario con tensiones negativas que no logro entender.

Gracias


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 2, 2009)

Mariano que mosfet podría usar para poder llegar a los 200Khz?? O sería mejor usar IGBT??


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 4, 2009)

Mnicolau te hago una pregunta que no logro encontrar la respuesta. Los transistores que forman el medio puente (en tu caso los E13007) tienen que tener la capacidad de corriente para alimentar al primario nomas o para toda la salida?? Segun el esquematico parece que tiene que ser la corriente del primario que segun el cálculo del libro de Martin Brown es
(2*Pout) / Vin(min) que ha 500W me daría aproximadamente 5A es eso correcto??

Desde ya gracias (Ya casi termino mi fuente!!)


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 4, 2009)

Hola dragon, esos TRs deben tener una capacidad de 2.8xPout/Vin(min), esa es la corriente pico mayor, unos 5[A] para 500[W].

Para 200Khz podés usar mosfets.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 4, 2009)

Muchas gracias Mariano ya casi estoy terminando la fuente ahora me resta averiguar como polarizo los MOSFET y conseguir los diodos de la salida y presento el esquema para el que desee armarla


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 6, 2009)

Mariano esta fuente tiene alguna protección contra cortocircuito a la entrada además del fusible?? Es decir si puenteo la entrada accidentalmente que no vuelve todo ni me salte el fusible sino cada vez que se puentean hay que cambiar el fuse


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 6, 2009)

Si hacés un corto en la entrada AC, la fuente no va a enterarse, van a saltar las protecciones de tu casa. Si hacés un corto en la salida, como la fuente no trae protección contra cortos, se van a quemar los TRs 13007 además del fusible.

 Saludos


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 8, 2009)

Mnicolau necesito tu ayuda ya que no encuentro mucho en internet ni en el foro. Si tuviera que cambiar los E13007 por el MOSFET IRF840 las resistencias serían las mismas?? no hay mucha informacion de como polarizar mosfets en la red y por eso te pregunto agradecería tu ayuda así compro los materiales y vemos que sale con la fuente de 500W...


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 8, 2009)

Muchas gracias Mariano me salvaste de hacer lío voy a hacerlo con el IR2110 así no uso driver y según veo el datasheet viene de 10 para MOSFET gracias sos un capo


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 10, 2009)

Hola pues ya tengo diseñada la nueva fuente con el SG3525 y el IR2110 pero me surge una sola duda con respecto al SG3525, segun el datasheet el PIN 2 que es entrada no inversora es donde debería conectar un potenciómetro para regular la tensión de salida verdad??


----------

